# Vintage Western 72" Snowblower....



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone into vintage one of a kind stuff? Got a client with a Western 72" snowblower from the 60's. It is a single stage with a V4 Wisconsin 40HP engine. I guess these where a production unit at one time although very limited production. The good is it's barely been used. It was in a crate from the factory till about 5 years ago. The bad is he had it converted to a Quick-tatch Skid Steer mount. It appears that it can be converted back easily enough. He does not have the head frame or pump for it though. I cannot find ANYTHING online about this. Curious what the value is??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's a new one.


----------



## Umagnum (Dec 14, 2017)

How much you want for it you got a number?


----------



## Umagnum (Dec 14, 2017)

$400?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's just odd looking at something that's not made with anything plastic.


----------



## bcarlson (Dec 21, 2017)

Is this still available?


----------



## Sjack (Feb 12, 2019)

Has this blower been sold?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sjack said:


> Has this blower been sold?


What you think?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

dieselss said:


> What you think?
> 
> View attachment 190247


Probably moved it out back to make room inside...if not.
Looks Similar to the unit Shawzer uses.
Could it be mounted to the rear of a 3500?
Useing something like a 3point hitch?


----------

